# Ashley AHI1 Insert



## dougand3 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a relative on a tight budget considering an insert for their masonry FP. They aren't worried about whole house heating as much as having SOME when having a fire. This one is $150 and they want advice.
Anybody ever use one of these? Thanks, Doug.


----------



## eddiebrown (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello, I have a insert in my fireplace just like that . It was in my house when we moved here , been using it for 4 years . It has done pretty well  puts off heat pretty good. Also blower comes in pretty handy when it gets cold outside. I am about to replace it with a Fisher stove my father inlaw blessed us with. By the way where are you in North Alabama?. We live in Athens.


----------



## dougand3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Welocme to the forum, Slewfoot. I live in Madison and relatives live in Huntsville. I found Tractor Supply over your way to be decent for stove/pipe parts. Thanks for the info on the Ashley.


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 5, 2012)

dougand3 said:


> I have a relative on a tight budget considering an insert for their masonry FP. They aren't worried about whole house heating as much as having SOME when having a fire. This one is $150 and they want advice.
> Anybody ever use one of these? Thanks, Doug.


 I have one of these, and sure would like to get some information. Would you happen to know where I could get an owner's manual.    Dan


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2012)

Moved to the classics forum. I don't know much about the insert, but from the little I could find it sounds like it was built well. You will want to carefully examine the stove for any signs of cracking or warping of in and out of the firebox. Also, has their chimney been cleaned and inspected? The reason I ask is to figure out whether they will need a liner for a safe install.


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 5, 2012)

begreen said:


> Moved to the classics forum. I don't know much about the insert, but from the little I could find it sounds like it was built well. You will want to carefully examine the stove for any signs of cracking or warping of in and out of the firebox. Also, has their chimney been cleaned and inspected? The reason I ask is to figure out whether they will need a liner for a safe install.


  I have inspected the firebox, it's in great shape. It's probably from a home destroyed by Hurricane Katrina. It's been sitting in a corner of my neighbor's workshop for years. Just too nice to cut up for scrap. Just one small dent in the right side blower panel just below the shiny brass trim. And a little rust here and there. But God willing, this old well built Ashley will have a brand new house to heat.                                    Dan


----------



## begreen (Dec 7, 2012)

Be sure they have the chimney cleaned and inspected before connecting. Back when this stove was made "slammer" installations were popular. This means the stove was installed with no connection to the flue and was sealed at the surround. These installs are no longer legal. A connection to the chimney is now required either with a stub to above the damper with a damper sealing plate surrounding the connecting pipe or a full liner (preferred).


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 7, 2012)

begreen said:


> Be sure they have the chimney cleaned and inspected before connecting. Back when this stove was made "slammer" installations were popular. This means the stove was installed with no connection to the flue and was sealed at the surround. These installs are no longer legal. A connection to the chimney is now required either with a stub to above the damper with a damper sealing plate surrounding the connecting pipe or a full liner (preferred).


 I don't have a chimney to connect to. (My house is still under construction) I plan to build a chimney suitable for this Ashley AHI 1 insert. I don't even know old this insert is, have you got any idea?               Dan


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2012)

Check with your bank and insurance company. They may not accept a preEPA stove in new construction. Actually, if the house is new I would design around a freestanding stove instead.


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 8, 2012)

begreen said:


> Check with your bank and insurance company. They may not acc ept a preEPA stove in new construction. Actually, if the house is new I would design around a freestanding stove instead.


 The bank and insurance company don't have anything to do with this house. And the plans are already approved for a fireplace by the code enforcement folks. So if I can't get a final inspection with the insert installed, I'll pull it out and just go with fireplace. Of course leave it sitting in the middle of the great room. I don't like free standing stoves. I have one in my barn, it works good to keep the toliet from frezzing up and busting during below frezzing weather that's rare here on the Gulf Coast. Thanks for information.        Dan


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2012)

Have you consider installing a properly sized, EPA freestanding fireplace? That will give you the fireplace ambience with glass that stays clean, better heat, cleaner burning (less creosote), less fuel consumed and should cost less to build/install.


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 8, 2012)

begreen said:


> Have you consider installing a properly sized, EPA freestanding fireplace? That will give you the fireplace ambience with glass that stays clean, better heat, cleaner burning (less creosote), less fuel consumed and should cost less to build/install.


I know nothing at all about these Ashley AHI1 fireplace inserts. Except for the information that's on the nameplate. I was looking for information on a model AH 17, couldn't find a thing. I do know where is was manufactured,  Florance Alabama. Ain't there No More! I was thinking that they could tell me when it was built from the serial number.  I was considering a 33 Elite by FireplaceExtrordinair. I spoke with the dealer in Manderville Louisiana or maybe it was Baton Rouge. Anyway he said that they service the Mississippi gulf coast. He told me about all of the special equipment required just to move this thing. I told him that I could come over there with my F 350 and if he could load it up with a forklift, I could unload it with my backhoe and place it right into the house. Oh no! He wouldn't do any jury rigging, he would only move it the proper way. He did tell me that it weighed about 700 lbs. My old Case 530 CK can easily handle that. I moved a big diesel dump truck engine that my neighbor's JD 5303 couldn't. It was able to handle the AHI 1. The one thing that dealer didn't tell me was the price. I just assumed that it must be one of those items that if you have to know "How Much" you can't afford it.         Dan


----------



## adrianrog (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm sitting in front of one of those right now.  I picked mine up used (free) and replaced an even older insert.  I love mine, it easily warms my 2000sqft ranch in north Ga, even on the coldest days.  I really like the North-South loading and grate / ash pan.  The large primary air vents on the front of the stove allow the stove to draw too much air with an 8" liner install, or at least mine does.  I remedied that by drilling / tapping a hole and installing a flat piece of steel with handle that lets me adjust the primary air.  After it's going, I close those two holes about 2/3 closed and the fire burns plenty hot without overfiring.


----------



## Daniel Doell (Dec 11, 2012)

adrianrog said:


> I'm sitting in front of one of those right now. I picked mine up used (free) and replaced an even older insert. I love mine, it easily warms my 2000 sqft ranch in north Ga, even on the coldest days. I really like the North-South loading and grate / ash pan. The large primary air vents on the front of the stove allow the stove to draw too much air with an 8" liner install, or at least mine does. I remedied that by drilling / tapping a hole and installing a flat piece of steel with handle that lets me adjust the primary air. After it's going, I close those two holes about 2/3 closed and the fire burns plenty hot without overfiring.


      Thanks for your reply. I noticed that my insert has two about 1/2 holes in the front down low. Also it has two pie slice openings just under the top plate over the door. I saw an exploded parts listing somewhere on line. All the parts were numbered but only two were identified.The grate and the speed control, the only parts that were stocked. The opening on the top measures 14 inches by 4 1/8 or 4 1/4 inches. Does this transition down to an 8 inch liner? Does it have a manual damper to close when not in use? Thanks Dan


----------

